# *Attention* Small Skiff Freshwater Flats Guys and Gal's



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

I know there has been a surge in popularity amongst the fly fishing crowd towards doing some freshwater "flats" fishing here in Michigan. I've been doing this for a couple of years now around the state, but mostly in the southeast part of the state and have been keeping to smaller lakes and chains.

I use a Gheenoe (google it) that are very popular down south for shallow water fishing for Redfish, Seatrout, Bonefish ect. 

For the most part, we have been fishing for Carp, Pike, Musky, Bass and Bluegills. 

I'm looking for other sportsmen that are into the same kind of fishing or that are into smaller skiffs (jon boats, square stern canoes, small aluminum skiffs, carolina skiffs ect.)

I've been having a blast doing this modified kind of "flats" style of one guy up front casting and one guy in back using a push pole to navigate shallow water and sight fishing for various species or blind casting to good water.

My idea is to have a small skiff get-together on a specific chain of lakes here in southeast Michigan and enjoy a day of fishing, cruising, and hanging out on the sandbar in the afternoon with all the boats tied off for everyone to meet and talk and enjoy the water together. Please post here or pm me if you'd be interested in doing this. The lake I'm thinking of also has a campground right on it for those who would like to stay for the night or weekend. 

This is my boat:


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

How did you train your setter to pole your boat for you? 

I am looking forward to friday. Hope the pike are hungry.
-Jeff


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

A little custom job I had built in Georgia. I powered it with a 9.9 4stroke. With that little motor it'll do 20 . It has a 36 pound kicker for sneeking up on the fish and an electric winch for the anchor.

I'd love to join ya, but that boat stays at camp for river fishing (west side) and won't be back until October


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Shoeman said:


> A little custom job I had built in Georgia. I powered it with a 9.9 4stroke. With that little motor it'll do 20 . It has a 36 pound kicker for sneeking up on the fish and an electric winch for the anchor.
> 
> I'd love to join ya, but that boat stays at camp for river fishing (west side) and won't be back until October


 
Shoeman,
Thats sweet,
Whats the length and beam on that?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

birddog520 said:


> Shoeman,
> Thats sweet,
> Whats the length and beam on that?


That boat is sweet. It moves along great, even with my fat butt in front. Very, very stable too. We had it out on the MO when she was ripping along like no ones business..........


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

birddog520 said:


> Shoeman,
> Thats sweet,
> Whats the length and beam on that?


It's 15' 3" and 60" wide


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Is that a Riverhawk? Too bad you wont have it around here this summer, I would love to go for a ride!


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

birddog520 said:


> How did you train your setter to pole your boat for you?
> 
> I am looking forward to friday. Hope the pike are hungry.
> -Jeff


 
It was tricky because all he wants to do is go after sea gulls, and ducks. 
Can't wait to set on some fish tomorrow and do some poling!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ready4pullback said:


> Is that a Riverhawk? Too bad you wont have it around here this summer, I would love to go for a ride!


Yup! A B60 Procaster DLX

I had Bob remove the tradional mid-ship baitwell/seat and add a raised deck for the helm (like the Kingfish Edition) with a storage compartment. I also added shark eye bowlights and a bilge pump. That design is now part of their line-up. It was gamble on my part, but it came out just like I wanted and then some. Once home I cut-in 2 flushmount rodholders and recessed cup holders with drains. At first I planned on using the dance floor for flyfishing, but after putting a 11" pedestal under the helm seat I don't even get up. :lol:


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> Yup! A B60 Procaster DLX
> 
> I had Bob remove the tradional mid-ship baitwell/seat and add a raised deck for the helm (like the Kingfish Edition) with a storage compartment. I also added recessed shark eye bowlights and a bilge pump. That design is now part of their line-up. It was gamble on my part, but it came out just like I wanted and then some. At first I planned on using the dance floor for flyfishing, but after putting a 11" pedestal under the helm seat I don't even get up. :lol:


I think you should definately bring it home for a week or two and do some fishing with us. It would be the flagship of the fleet for the outing!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I might! When are we talking about?


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking sometime Mid-July. No set dates yet, so we're flexible!


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Keep me posted, I will be there in the Chromedoggy Canoe (15'4" Gheenoe)


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'll be in Newaygo County all of June and July. Too Bad! Sounds like fun


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome Chromedoggy, another Gheenoe guy!! Do you know anybody else in the area with one?


----------



## Barfly (Jan 29, 2008)

Just picked up an old Gheenoe that I'm in the process of restoring. My best friend has one that we've taken down the Ausable river and it's awesome for fishing on the river. Very stable and roomy but handles like a canoe. I also plan on taking up the Big Manistee for steelhead this winter and spring. I'll try and post pictures later.
Richard


----------

